# need a favor



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

i know it's a long shot but would anybody in the pensacola/gulfbreeze/milton area trust a 16 year old to barrow a fighting harness and belt for a couple days? i just got a 9/0 and i heard there are still some sharks in the waters so im going to go after some sharks and reds this weekend. i would need it by dec 27 around noon. i can pick it up. i understand that it's a long shot but im trust worhty. i can give you my number and parents number. im not going to try to steal it and if it is damaged it will be replaced. i just don't have a way to get the money to purchase one this quickly. thanks. text or send me a pm. 850-382-0348. please and thank you


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ive got a belt you can borrow if no one else chimes in. Only harness I have will hopefully be in use this weeken though.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a harness I will give you. Only kicker is I live in Fairhope Al. If you get over here it's yours.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

ok thanks. skiff man where are you located at? and when could i come get it? and thanks sbarrow but i don't have a way to make it that far. thanks for the offer though


----------



## prkchp (May 10, 2010)

I only have a Braid stand up thigh top, but you're welcome to use it. I'm in warrington at the shop. 337 Commerce St. back of Food World.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

ok thanks prkchp. would it be ok if i came and got it between 2-4 pm this afternoon?


----------

